# PS3 vs OPPO BDP83



## Eagle1953 (Jan 3, 2010)

I currently have a PS3 ( 60GB ) and Denon 3310CI receiver connected via HDMI. I am considering buying a OPPO BDP83 so I can bitstream DTS HD MA to my receiver. Is there a noticeable upgrade in audio quality in the OPPO BDP83 vs streaming LPCM to my receiver from the PS3 to warrant this purchhase?

I would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The general consensus is that there is not a huge difference between having the BDP decoding the codecs (True HD DTS HD, DD, DTS) and the AVR doing it. That being said, I do bitstream and have my AVR do the decoding. Some feel the only advantage is that you get to see True HD or DTS MA on your display, but it seems to sound better to me. However, I would be remiss if I did not point out that many feel there is no huge difference between them.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Also some say that LPCM over HDMI introduces more jitter and therefore it is best for the receiver to be doing the decoding...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
John, that is an excellent point. I also have a PS3 60 gb Model which I primarily use as a giant iPod. Since purchasing standalone BDP's, I have not played a single Blu Ray on my PS3.

Much of this is to spread playback across all players to reduce wear and tear. However, I have really been impressed by the performance of my Pioneer's and OPPO. Both of which are configured bitstream out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

How's the bass management in the Oppo?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I'm one who believes I "hear a difference" between LPCM and Bitstreaming, but that being said, the difference is minimal. If that's the only reason you are upgrading to the Oppo, I would suggest not. If you are looking to have a great blu-ray player that plays CDs, DVD-A, SACDs very well, then the upgrade makes more sense. Or simply if you want a better quality DVDs and Blu-ray video quality then the Oppo makes more sense, too.


----------

